# How did i not realise this....



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I was wondering today about this smoking ban, and well the knock on effect.

Dont get me wrong i think its a great idea, i can go out clubbing and not come back smelling like a ashtray.

But i was thinking how much is being lost by pubs/clubs and that got me thinking about how will the government replace the Tax losses fromt his ban.

Well today ive worked it out. Cant belive i didnt see it before but now it makes scence. Gambling.

It really worried me that the Uk governement was happy to give the go ahead for these super casinos with all the negative reports and how it harms the community as a whole.

So there it is.....remove smoking and replace it with Gambling.

They are such wa**ers. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Havent the plans changed ?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Havent the plans changed ?


They have


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Gambling ain't gambling if you can't chew on a fat cigar whilst sitting at a poker table... :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Havent the plans changed ?
> ...


Have they?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTej said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Yes, so now you'll have to have a pointless rant about something else. Think of it as an opportunity.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Last time i went to a Casino it was full of Chinese smoking like troopers :?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Last time i went to a Casino it was full of Chinese smoking like troopers :?


Exactally right!! Always full of Chinese!

Anyway Tej, heres your answer, APPARENTLY the tax loss will have a detromential knock on effect to the current cost the NHS have to pay from the causes of smoking. Health care, hospital cost etc. Well thats the way ive always understood it. But yes, im sure they will try to take more taxes elsewhere.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe more fuel tax is needed :evil:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

youngg said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Last time i went to a Casino it was full of Chinese smoking like troopers :?
> ...


Im not sure I understand this correctly but the smoking ban is not going to stop people smoking unfortunately. All I have noticed so far is that eveyone continues as usual and goes outside of the club / pub and smokes there. The pavements are turning into huge ashtrays!


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

the smoking ban is ruining the gambling trade not helping it. our sites are loads quieter now than they were last month.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

When you say "sites" do you mean physical locations or websites? Just curious


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Yes, so now you'll have to have a pointless rant about something else. Think of it as an opportunity.


well small dogs then.....whats the point??? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Yes, so now you'll have to have a pointless rant about something else. Think of it as an opportunity.


We could always have a rant about you Tony who appears like the proverbial discussion Alka-Seltza to quash anyone and everyone's opinion or rant! :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, so now you'll have to have a pointless rant about something else. Think of it as an opportunity.
> ...


Is that the best that you can do?

You're losing your touch ...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Last time i went to a Casino it was full of Chinese smoking like troopers :?


Chinese don't smoke like troopers, troopers smoke like Chinese.... :lol:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

by sites i mean town centre arcades


----------

